# Fancy Pigeon in Issaquah, Washington needs home



## littlestar

Hi everyone,
We had a fancy pigeon reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert. It has no band so there is no way of find the owner. The finder can't keep h/her, so this little one needs a forever home. The bird is in Issaquah, Washington and if anyone is interested in h/her please let me know and I can give you the phone number and email to get in contact with the finder. I'm including a picture of this little one.


----------



## stach_n_flash

That appears to be a fantail?

I wouldnt mind adopting it. As I have fantails already but Im not to close to the washington area. And transportation might cause for a problem


----------



## littlestar

Michael, If there was a bird train to get you this little one to you I know the finder would let you have this little one. The finder said this pigeon is very sweet and would make a great pet.


----------



## Charis

I would like to have the bird.


----------



## amoonswirl

Oh, I wish I was closer. Pretty bird!


----------



## stach_n_flash

Michael, If there was a bird train to get you this little one to you I know the finder would let you have this little one. The finder said this pigeon is very sweet and would make a great pet.



Very cool! If there was any way it would be so awsome but if some one closer would like to adoupt it be much better than shooting for the moon.


----------



## TerriB

We could pick up this cutie from Issaquah this weekend and hold it till we can connect with Charis. Who has the contact information for the bird? I've PM'd my phone # to Mary Ann.


----------



## TerriB

Okay, Mary (flitsnowzoom) sent me the contact information for the rescuer and I will send her an email this evening.

Charis, I'll call you as soon as I have more information.


----------



## littlestar

TerriB, Thank you so very much for helping out with little one, I appreciate it.


----------



## TerriB

Received an email from Rebecca - waiting for her response to set up a meeting to pick up the pigeon for Charis.

Also had a great phone conversation with Mary Ann.  I'll post as soon as I connect with Rebecca. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## TerriB

Pretty Eyes made the trip with quiet dignity - a beautiful Indian fantail. I'm guessing female, and very tame. This is one very lucky bird to have survived life on the loose without becoming a hawk-dinner. Thanks so much to Rebecca for feeding and caring for this bird while looking for a home for her!

Several poops produced on the ride home look normal - seems in good condition, although at 425 gms she could stand to put on a little weight. Currently set up with lovely seed, water and red grit.

Next step is to schedule the hand-off to Charis. Thanks so much for your dedication, Mary Ann!


----------



## Hillybean

Yay! I'm glad to here this one has home!

CONGRATS to Charis on the new tame addition!
Can't wait till you actually get it .

Keep us posted!
-Hilly


----------



## Charis

I can't wait either. 
Sammy and Romey are sure gonna be surprised!


----------



## mr squeaks

HOW EXCITING, CHARIS!!

Will be waiting on pins and needles like the other members!

Update SOON!  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB

Spent some time with Pretty Eyes this afternoon, making sure she was eating and drinking. (She really seemed to enjoy the red grit.) She is so sweet and gentle, and very elegant. I can see why fantails are popular!


----------



## littlestar

TerriB, Your very welcome. I try and do my best for these little ones, but it helps to have y'all helping me out. It was really nice talking to you today on the phone and really enjoyed our chat even though I had a starling named Dude trying to get my attention while I was on the phone, LOL, but that's a starling for you, LOL. After I got off the phone Dude kept saying give me kiss and made his kissing noise, so I had to give him kisses to shut him up . I'm so glad Pretty Eyes is safe now. 

Charis, Want to see lots of pictures, LOL. I can't wait for you to see your new baby. Here is my email address, [email protected] . 

I think it's time to get some rest and hopefully in a few days I'll start feeling better.

TerriB and Charis, Thank you both so very much, I appreciate all your doing for this little sweetheart.


----------



## Charis

*Home Safe and Sound*

I met TerriB , her husband and cute little dogs in Centralia Washington this morning. It was very gracious of them to travel so far to rendezvous and bring me this gorgeous pigeon. It was wonderful to meet them and I hope that another time we can visit some more. At least now we have a rendezvous place if needed.
The pigeon is very sweet and I'm giving her [we think] the opportunity to settle in. She also acts a little confused with so many new places in such a short amount of time. When my son gets home and if he will cooperate, I'll have him take a picture. [He is quite disgusted that I have brought another pigeon home. ]
I think I'll hold of on the introduction to Sammy and Romy for the time being.


----------



## TerriB

Couldn't linger long due to the warm day, but It was very cool to meet you, Charis! Pretty Eyes is truely a lucky bird going to such a knowledgeable home. It will be interesting to see whether this is a he or she.


----------



## feralpigeon

Sounded like a fun drive, and sounds like it was fun meeting each other. I'm
hoping that your son will forgive you the way I'm hoping that Sammy and Romy 
will as well  for bringing such a beauty home w/you ..... Look forward to pictures of your new baby.....that's the last one, right?  

fp


----------



## Charis

feralpigeon said:


> Sounded like a fun drive, and sounds like it was fun meeting each other. I'm
> hoping that your son will forgive you the way I'm hoping that Sammy and Romy
> will as well  for bringing such a beauty home w/you ..... Look forward to pictures of your new baby.....that's the last one, right?
> 
> fp


Absolutely the very last bird of any kind ever, at least until 911 Alert has a need.
No go on pictures for this day. Camera broke.


----------



## feralpigeon

Charis said:


> ...
> No go on pictures for this day. Camera broke.


Gosh....stop smiliing at it, OK?  

fp

OK, we'll be patient until you can get some for us 
It's a major drag when that stuff breaks, I can sympathize.


----------



## TerriB

We took this photo while Pretty Eyes was here over night. What a cutie! Can't wait to see her with her fan up!


----------



## Charis

Hopefully a camera replacement tomorrow.
I think she is a he.


----------



## Charis

TerriB said:


> We took this photo while Pretty Eyes was here over night. What a cutie! Can't wait to see her with her fan up!


Great picture.


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW! Never seen a Fantail THAT color before!!

She/HE is REALLY PRETTY!!

Squeaks says: "MY MY!"  

Shi


----------



## Charis

*This BIrd Can Strut*

I wish y'all could see him struttin this morning. Pretty fancy!
I need a name. Ideas please. I think it should be an India name.
For now he seems to respond to," JUST LOOK AT THAT BEAUTIFUL BOY!" It really gets him going. LOL


----------



## SueC

This is a very good looking bird! Such nice colors!


----------



## little bird

*name??*

He's a real strutter......huh?? How about MAJOR as in the leader of a marching band?


----------



## amoonswirl

Lucky Charis! and Lucky "Pretty Eyes" for getting such a great home!
Such a pretty bird - would love to see photos of him strutting.
Hmmmm...trying to think of a good name for such a handsome red fellow...

How about Murugan?
(he is usually pictured with a peacock, which is what made me think of your fantailed bird. here's another nice image)

I think maybe the wikipedia entry is not quite correct about Murugan being the god of war? But not sure...


----------



## Hillybean

Wow! Look how beautiful it is!

Charis, your new pigeon companion is amazing in looks !
I'm glad that you were able to meet up and get him/her so soon!

Can't wait for more pictures and updates!
Hilly


----------



## TerriB

Charis said:


> ...I think she is a he.


Glad that your new bird has settled in so quickly and is comfortable enough to strut! There was only one fantail (an Indian) on display at the fair in Puyallup (Fair of Western Washington). This gentle temperament is quite a contrast to the male King pigeon we have!


----------



## mr squeaks

Both names suggested sound really good!

What IS the Indian name (or equivalent) for "he who struts?"  

'Course, IF you are sure he's a male, you could always call him "Strutter"...  

Hugs and Scritches to all,

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean

Ok here are some names...that might fit. I'll also post a link, which is a human baby name website, but it gives the meanings/origin of the names. It's neat...

Anyways there is:
Namid-Native American- means A Dancer (boy)
Satinka- Native American- means Magic Dancer (girl)
Kachine-Native American-means Sacred Dancer (girl)
Lokota- Native Americen- means Friend (both)
http://babynamenetwork.com/baby_names/origins/Native_American_baby_names.cfm

-Hilly


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Okay, I'm confused  
Is this an "Indian" fantail as in the country India or is it "Indian" as in Native American? 
I thought these were first raised in India, hence the name.


----------



## Hillybean

The breed is from India.

I posted the names cause it's the closest Indian names I could come up with . I also thought they sounded neat.

-Hilly


----------



## Charis

*India, Indian Names*

Hilly I love the names and I will save them in my name list. 
Now I need India, indian names.


----------



## Charis

Karen,
Muragan is a good name. What would I call him for short? I'll think about that one. Would you like to be god mom?

Mary Ann, Major is kind of cute too. I'll think about that one as well because the bird really can strut.

So maybe, Major Muragan?


----------



## amoonswirl

Charis said:


> Karen,
> Muragan is a good name. What would I call him for short? I'll think about that one. Would you like to be god mom?
> 
> Mary Ann, Major is kind of cute too. I'll think about that one as well because the bird really can strut.
> 
> So maybe, Major Muragan?


Major Muragan is cool. "MM" or "Major M" for short? (I call my Lady Luck "LL" for short sometimes)

And of course I'd be honored to be godmom 
(does that mean i'll have virtual egg-sitting duty too, lol?)

Hillybean - I like your Native American name list & may end up appropriating one of those soon. Have to figure out if my baby doves are girls or boys first. Not easy to tell when they are lil peepers.


----------



## mr squeaks

Squeaks and I vote for *Major Muragan* too!

    

Shi


----------



## Charis

OK then Major Muragan it is.
Yes Karen, you will be responsible for virtual egg sitting.


----------



## Charis

*Major Murgan Update*

Major Muragan is doing great! As I type this he is sitting on top of Sammy and Romey's cage which is located in my office.[ Sammy and Romey are at this time, on top of the kitchen cabinet making whoopee.]
He's just had a bit of Oregon Hazel Nut bread and a face bath. and now that those two things are done, he's settled down on a comfy towel and is looking out the window. I wonder if he is thinking about where he was this time last week. He has traveled so far.
I've taken some wonderful pictures of him and sure do wish I could post them but I just can't figure it out. 
I'll keep trying.


----------



## TAWhatley

Charis said:


> I've taken some wonderful pictures of him and sure do wish I could post them but I just can't figure it out.
> I'll keep trying.


Well, heck! How about just setting up an album for the Major on Photobucket or Webshots and posting that URL to us. I'd love to see some more photos of this handsome fellow!

Terry


----------



## Charis

TAWhatley said:


> Well, heck! How about just setting up an album for the Major on Photobucket or Webshots and posting that URL to us. I'd love to see some more photos of this handsome fellow!
> 
> Terry


LOL. Terry, I don't know how to do that either.
Pictures are on the way though.


----------



## Whitefeather

Congratulations, on your new adoptee, Charis!!  
What a little beauty & very fortunate to have been placed in your hands.  

Waiting patiently for more pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis

Pete should be posting another one in a few minutes.


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW!! Major Muragan is a REAL BEAUTY!!

Just the kind of pij one wants to hold and pet and scritch!!

Soooo, sending

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi

   

P.S. Thanks for posting the pics, Pete...you are a sweetie too!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

There's some weird stuff going on here computer wise but as soon as the second pic gets here I'll put it up, sorry for the wait


----------



## Charis

Thanks, Pete.


----------



## Pete Jasinski




----------



## mr squeaks

His name sure fits!

I see he left you a present too! Looking good!   

Shi


----------



## Charis

We can keep it for the next poop thread.


----------



## mr squeaks

Charis said:


> We can keep it for the next poop thread.


LOL

BTW, that is a very nice picture behind MM!

Shi


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Here he is poop free


----------



## Charis

Pete,
Too funny. You really are good. 
He looks enhanced as well.


----------



## mr squeaks

Charis said:


> Pete,
> Too funny. You really are good.
> He looks enhanced as well.


LOL...I KNOW how he did that...    

Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom

mr squeaks said:


> LOL...I KNOW how he did that
> 
> Shi


Oh, Shi   you naughty girl! Tsk, tsk. (I had to take out a couple of your smilies so I could put mine in). 


The Major is certainly a handsome fellow.


----------



## mr squeaks

flitsnowzoom said:


> Oh, Shi   you naughty girl! Tsk, tsk. (I had to take out a couple of your smilies so I could put mine in).
> 
> 
> The Major is certainly a handsome fellow.


Oh, now, now...nothing "naughty" about it...just a little "computer magic!" 

Actually, you should see what Pete does on HALLOWEEN...LOL

Shi


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*A few more pics...*









PUPPY!!!!


----------



## Skyeking

That is one LOVELY bird, and I like the background of the picture very appropriate.


----------



## littlestar

Charis, Major M is one beautiful birdie and I love his colors. Puppy is so cute. Thank for your pictures.


----------



## amoonswirl

Oooooh - Major M is so lovely!! Please give him hugs for me! (Munchkin is glad that his mate Isabella can't see the photos because she'd swoon for MM in a heartbeat.)

Also - where did you get the pigeon print in the photo? Classy!


----------

